# Moorbeetkübel frostfest?



## Anja W. (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

gestern waren wir bei Pflanzentagen in Hannover ... ups 
Jetzt brauche ich dringend ein größeres und vor allem schöneres Moorbeet auf der Terrasse 

Bisher sind meine __ Schlauchpflanzen in einem Mörtelkübel und haben den Winter prima überstanden.
Welches Gefäß kann ich nun nehmen? Der eine Verkäufer meinte, frostbeständige Kunststoffgefäße halten auch "Staunässe" aus.
Damit es zu dem Rest auf der Terrasse passt, möchte ich terracotta-farbenen Kunststoff nehmen. Richtiges Terracotta (mit Teichfolie und Isolierung) wäre toll, ist mir aber zu schwer und zu teuer. Bei Dehner gibt es z.B. große, eckige Kübel. * defekter Link entfernt * Aber halten die wohl den Winter auch als Moorbeet aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2019)

Anja,


Anja W. schrieb:


> Aber halten die wohl den Winter auch als Moorbeet aus?


,

die werden ja als frostfest angeboten, und wenn im Winter nasse Erde drin ist, und die friert, muß so ein Kübel das ja auch aushalten. 
Wenn du dem Frieden nicht traust, behalte Deinen Mörtelkübel und streiche ihn dir einfach mit Dispersionsfarbe .
Ich hab gerne alles in grün, und mache es ebenso. Hält lange und gut, und wenns irgendwann Schei--e aussieht, kann man ruckzuck
nachstreichen. 
Die ganz Schlauen werden jetzt wieder sagen, das geht nicht --- mach es einfach, es geht


----------



## Anja W. (13. Mai 2019)

Prima Idee, Jolantha!
Ich hätte es aber gern in eckig (damit mehr hinpasst ) Die eckigen Mörtelkübel beulen in der Mitte immer so aus, wenn sie nicht in der Erde sind. Außerdem möchte ich gern zeitnah pflanzen und nicht erst basteln oder streichen. 
Den vorhandenen Mörtelkübel werde ich dann auf jeden Fall streichen. Kann ja auch ein kleiner Sommerterrassenteich werden 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ls650tine (13. Mai 2019)

Hi Anja, 
ich hab einen Kunststoff-Pflanzenkübel (40x40cm) vom ALDI als Mini-Wassertrog. Der stand diesen Winter gefüllt draussen. Da ist nichts passiert, hat sich nicht mal ausgebeult oder wäre gar gesprungen. Ob das über "Jahre" so bleibt, bezweifel ich aber...
Der Boden meiner Zinkwanne, die ich als Moorbeet nutze, hat sich durch den Eisdruck nach unten gewölbt. Dank Teichfolie ist aber alles dicht geblieben.

LG Tine


----------



## Anja W. (17. Mai 2019)

Fertig 

          

Herzliche Grüße und ein wunderschönes, warmes Sonnenwochenende
Anja


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Mai 2019)

Hei, diese Töpfe von Aldi werden bei mir für Wasserpflanzen genutzt.
Normal sind die Winterfest, aber letztes Jahr hat es mir bei einem den Boden unten raus gedrückt...der 2. hat im Gewächshaus überwintert..da gibt es gewöhnlich dank Grabkerzen nur eine 2cm dicke Eisschicht auf den Pötten...Jetzt sieht man das die sogar ein Gewebe mit eingearbeitet haben..hat dem Pott nix genutzt..jetzt wird er noch als Übertopf für __ Kübelpflanzen benutzt, halt mit Untersetzer...

Kannst Du über die Rohre wenigstens das meiste Wasser mit einem Schlauch rausziehen?
Die nasse Erde wird hoffentlich nicht soviel Kraft haben, die zu sprengen.
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (18. Mai 2019)

Monika, das ist eine gute Idee. Die Rohre sind zwar eigentlich zur Wasserstandskontrolle, aber darüber könnte ich auch das Wasser rausholen.


----------

